# Today's Best Buy flyer



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

includes "Introducing the New TiVo Roamio DVR", on page 5, with "3X Reward Zone points with purchase" (normal price, though). I was surprised to see that only the base Roamio is mentioned.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

no mention of a special deal on a mini to make it a whole home dvr?


----------



## pmalve (Jul 13, 2012)

only sell the plus and pro in stores with magnolia home theaters


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I bought my Pro from Best Buy. I wonder if I can retroactively get the triple points. I believe I got double points for putting it on my Best Buy card, but triple is even better.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

If you bought it in the last 30 days, 60 if your a premiere silver rewards customer


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The BestBuy return period is now 15 days.

They reduced it to 15 days and increased the silver reward zone members return period from 45 days to 60 days.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

I stand corrected, being a silver premiere customer I'm not up on the regular program


----------



## dana278 (Aug 31, 2013)

gweempose said:


> I bought my Pro from Best Buy. I wonder if I can retroactively get the triple points. I believe I got double points for putting it on my Best Buy card, but triple is even better.


Please report back! I just purchased my Pro on Thursday and I'd love the bonus points as well.


----------



## dana278 (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh but for the record, as the OP stated, it does look like it only applies to the base model. This is what the promo shows online:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchp...050017##0##1&list=y&usc=All+Categories&nrp=15


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)




----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

If I could transfer my $6.95 plan from my OTA only Premiere I would pick up a ROamio Basic to replace it. Although I am more interested in the smaller size since I take my OTA only Premiere back and forth to my GFs house so the Romaio Basic would replace it.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

dana278 said:


> Please report back! I just purchased my Pro on Thursday and I'd love the bonus points as well.


If Best Buy acts they way they typically do, they'll refuse to credit you the points, but will be happy to allow you to return your used Roamio, then buy a new one and take that home. Cuz, you know, that works out WORSE for both the consumer and the store.

They refused to price match a BB.Com order a week after I placed it (they PM only a the time of purchase.) 
I thought for sure when I told them I could just buy from the lower-price vendor, then return the item I'd been using for the past week to a Best Buy store, they'd ok the price match. Nope, no dice. So I ordered from the cheaper seller, and returned that item to BB new and unopened. Less hassle for me, and a better outcome for BB than getting a used item back.

Anyway, TiVo's have serial numbers, and I don't know if they log them, but if they do, you may not be able to buy a new one, then return it unopened with your original purchase receipt.

Hope they do the smart thing and just give you the credit.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I tried to get them to give me th triple points on a Plus that I picked up from BB a week ago. Called the reward zone line and got the run around...the agent insisted she needed a promo code to give me the points and that was after a 10 minute interrogation. Finally I just gave up.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> I was surprised to see that only the base Roamio is mentioned.


Only the base Roamio is available in most Best Buys stores. The other two are exclusive to Magnolia stores only.


----------



## BurnBaby (Sep 21, 2007)

rainwater said:


> Only the base Roamio is available in most Best Buys stores. The other two are exclusive to Magnolia stores only.


I tried to order the Plus. yesterday. The site showed the product as available, but once I was checking out told me to remove the product from the cart as it was unavailable. The site had previously shown the model in stock at my local store. Today, both the Plus and Pro are listed as backordered. What's the good of "backordered" if you can't even "order" it all? 

Yikes, I hope I get one before the fall TV season starts. I'd prefer to get it from Best Buy.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

It seems that only the base Roamio gets you 3X points, from the wording of the ad.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I guess it really worked out for me then when I ordered my Romaio Pro two weeks ago. Magnolia gave me the Reward Zone points and 3 years no interest financing..


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I guess it really worked out for me then when I ordered my Romaio Pro two weeks ago. Magnolia gave me the Reward Zone points and 3 years no interest financing..


It really did! I got 6 months financing and no points on my basic.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I bought my Pro from Best Buy. I wonder if I can retroactively get the triple points. I believe I got double points for putting it on my Best Buy card, but triple is even better.


If you used the BB Card you actually got 5% back in reward points, 2 1/2 times the standard 2%.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

jrm01 said:


> If you used the BB Card you actually got 5% back in reward points, 2 1/2 times the standard 2%.


Correct. But you can't get the bonus RZ points AND no interest financing. It's either/or.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

TiVo Roamio Plus and Pro are being advertised in this weekend's (sept 22nd) best buy ad. Normal msrp of course. It is on one of the last pages which talks about magnolia and a note to 'check availablity'.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

Hmm...I have a nib pro and mini in the closet I picked up wed.

I've been debating the roamio or buying a used TiVo with lifetime to add to my s3 and HD. Xl4 with lifetime used don't seem like a good deal vs upgrading with lifetime. Sigh...


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

My local Best Buy has a Roamio Pro display model. It wasn't running in any special showroom mode, so I was able to browse around the interface. Unfortunately, they didn't have a cable feed hooked up, so I wasn't able to watch TV or record anything. But browsing around the menus was impressive. It's super fast and responsive. I'm looking forward to eventually upgrading.


synch22 said:


> Hmm...I have a nib pro and mini in the closet I picked up on Wednesday. I never knew of rewards but that's $25 or so back. Might need to return and re buy.
> 
> I've been debating the roamio or buying a used TiVo with lifetime to add to my s3 and HD. Xl4 with lifetime used don't seem like a good deal vs upgrading with lifetime. Sigh...
> 
> Can u get 3x points and 5% by using the best buy card?


Look at the dates of posts, and read the thread.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

Keen said:


> My local Best Buy has a Roamio Pro display model. It wasn't running in any special showroom mode, so I was able to browse around the interface. Unfortunately, they didn't have a cable feed hooked up, so I wasn't able to watch TV or record anything. But browsing around the menus was impressive. It's super fast and responsive. I'm looking forward to eventually upgrading.
> 
> Look at the dates of posts, and read the thread.


:up:


----------



## saibari (Jan 11, 2008)

When I spoke to a TiVo rep two days ago, she told me that the only way for TiVo to honor its warranty is to buy directly from Tivo rather than Amazon or Best Buy?? That doesn't sound right to me!


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

saibari said:


> When I spoke to a TiVo rep two days ago, she told me that the only way for TiVo to honor its warranty is to buy directly from Tivo rather than Amazon or Best Buy?? That doesn't sound right to me!


She doesn't know what she is talking about.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jmpage2 said:


> She doesn't know what she is talking about.


If she gets a commission on any warranty sale she does know what she talking about.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

lessd said:


> If she gets a commission on any warranty sale she does know what she talking about.


It is not legal to provide false information about the companies warranty purposes. If she's ignorant that's one thing, if she's willfully deceiving customers, that is another. TiVo's website clearly states that if a retailer replaces a TiVo unit under their own in house extended warranty, TiVo will transfer the lifetime service.


----------

